# Cruise Control/Flashing Cruise Light When Turned On?



## nismo1usa (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello All! I love having Cruise Control on my car for the long trips and have been missing it for a FeW MonthS now. "Lazy" So here is my questions to see if I can get ahead of the game when diag on the Cruise Control begins later this Weekend. 1997 Nissan 200sx Se-R MT: When I tun on the cruise control from the button on the left hand side of the dash the green cruise control light start flashing. When I mash any of the buttons on the steering wheel "ie:set, resume" the light will stop flashing as long as I hold the button down. Let the button go and the light starts flashing. Of course the cruise control will not set either. If anyone has had something like this please reply and thanks Nissan Gods.:newbie:


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

check to see if you have error codes. 

Read these links:
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/34245-cruise-control-not-working.html

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/135606-solution-p0500-vss-speed-sensor-problem.html


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

you can also look underneath the dash and see if the button pads on the pedal switches are still intact. the rubber button pads tend to break apart after some time and would render some functions inoperative such as; starting even when pressing the clutch; cruise control wouldn't activate even when armed; brake lamps being on all the time and other things.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

i have had the same problem for about 3 years now. it first started when i was having problems with a vehicle speed sensor code. I fixed that by replacing the cluster with a cluster that had a tach  and it stopped happening so often. 

now it happens only rarely, and I still don't know why. I just wait a few more minutes and it works again. I hook up my OBD-II reader while driving to check codes, and i get no codes. I don't know what the deal is. I guess I'm not really helping much with the issue, but i wanted to add my 2 cents that I not only know what you're talking about, but what I've done to make it happen less often. i would like to know the definitive fix myself.


----------

